# Bianchi Logo for wallpaper?



## Reeve (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am in the midst of designing a bike room and would like to print a wallpaper with Bianchi's logo on it. However i am unable to source a logo online that is in high resolution.

The wall paper would be about 5ft X 3ft wide. I am thinking of enlarging the logo to about 3ft X 2 or 2.5ft wide.

Any help please?

Thanks guys.

Reeve


----------



## Reeve (Jun 10, 2011)

Please guys, anyone who is able to help me out?


----------



## no2ce (Jul 18, 2012)

This may sound a bit obvious but, have you contacted Bianchi?


----------



## saibotto (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.seeklogo.com/tag.html?q=Bianchi

eps format so you can increase it to the size of your house, go nuts


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

saibotto said:


> Tag: Bianchi - Logo Vector Download Free (Brand Logos) (AI, EPS, CDR, PDF, GIF, SVG) | seeklogo.com
> 
> eps format so you can increase it to the size of your house, go nuts


Good find Saibotto! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reeve (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for the find Saibotto!


----------

